

Show HN: Slowly – Slow down your local server connection - BenC88
http://slowyapp.com/

======
ryannutley
This is a great little idea. It's easy to forget that your files won't be
served up as quickly in a production environment. Will be giving this a trial
on my next project.

------
AznHisoka
is there a way to speed up my local server connection? Ironically, it's slower
than my production environment.

